# scp: Bad configuration option [solved]

## hegga

Hi,

I'vet setup cron to scp a file from a solaris machine to a linux machine,

but every cron-job returns with this error message:

```

/home/h/ha/.ssh/config: line 4: Bad configuration option: ForwardX11Trusted                                     

/home/h/ha/.ssh/config: terminating, 1 bad configuration options                                                

                                                                                                                   

lost connection

```

.ssh/config:

```

host  *

  IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_whatever

  ForwardX11 no

  ForwardX11Trusted no

```

Can anyone help me solve this?

----------

## hegga

my fault.   :Embarassed: 

cron tried to use /usr/bin/scp, but should have used /local/bin/scp.

----------

